# real pro



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

My favorite bird of prey...


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Saw one nail an over slot Red in the Gulf Co canal one morning, she never really got airborne with it, dropped it on the side of the high sand banks, I thought the fish was going to get away by flopping it's way back in the water, nope, big girl circled back around in time and bit it right behind the head, done. Awesome to watch.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I watched one miss five or six times, stooping on the same spot - before finally scoring with a nice mullet one day. Nothing like pure need to get you motivated.... I've also seen an eagle stooping on an osprey that was holding a fish until the osprey gave up and the eagle got the fish... tough world.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

lemaymiami said:


> I've also seen an eagle stooping on an osprey that was holding a fish until the osprey gave up and the eagle got the fish... tough world.


Bob I just saw this maybe ten days ago! The two were dog fighting with the eagle on top until the osprey finally let go, then the eagle grabs the fish and flys off. I guess size matters sometimes.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Fritz said:


> Bob I just saw this maybe ten days ago! The two were dog fighting with the eagle on top until the osprey finally let go, then the eagle grabs the fish and flys off. I guess size matters sometimes.


Fairly common occurrence here along the Big Bend coast due to number of eagles, ospreys and undeveloped shoreline. Released two over-slot reds on a recent trip under the watchful eyes of two eagles. They're beautiful but lazy bullies.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I was a lifeguard at a spring in Hillsborough county during college. Every so often we would wade out to a portion of the spring and clear out hydrilla. Once while I was doing that, I heard a crash and was sprayed with water. It scared the life out of me, as I imagined myself being eaten by a giant gator. I squealed like a little girl, turned around and saw an osprey lifting off with a tilapia less than fix feet from me. Cool experience.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

A few years ago I was kayaking in Port O’ Connor and watched one flying over a grass flat and made a 50-75 foot dive and pulled a good sized flounder off the bottom. It had the flounder by the middle of the back with both talons.


----------



## Pete Casteline (Jan 4, 2018)

Better at sight fishing then me. This sook season so far me 0, Osprey 1


----------



## Ben (Dec 21, 2016)

If you believe in reincarnation an osprey's not a bad critter to come back as


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Ben said:


> If you believe in reincarnation an osprey's not a bad critter to come back as


You know, my wife and I had a similar discussion Ben. I was pondering being something alpha and fierce: eagle, killer whale, male lion, mountain gorilla, etc. But she came up with the best ever answer I've ever heard about being reincarnated as an animal - a well cared for house cat.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

there is a lot to work with on that one


----------



## Ben (Dec 21, 2016)

Megalops said:


> You know, my wife and I had a similar discussion Ben. I was pondering being something alpha and fierce: eagle, killer whale, male lion, mountain gorilla, etc. But she came up with the best ever answer I've ever heard about being reincarnated as an animal - a well cared for house cat.


My wife and I say the same thing about our cat. What a freaking life.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Osprey with a small shark, with a fish in its mouth


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I saw a swallow tailed kite Sunday, not a common sight in my area. Lovely bird.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

that's cool as hell. 2 fer 1.



yobata said:


> Osprey with a small shark, with a fish in its mouth


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

I've watched eagles and osprey battle it out over mullet here in the bay area. 

The coolest thing was watching eagles battle it out amongst themselves during an Alaska trip.


----------

